# De worming recommendations



## Jackie Forney (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks for the add. I am just getting started into dairy goats, mostly to have milk for cheese, soap and drinking. I haven't had to deworm any of my goats yet as I have only had them for few months. What is recommended? I am in the eastern part of the country. Thanks


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Always have a fecal run first to determine if there is a problem, what parasite is causing the problem, and who has a problem. Only worm those needed. Do not whole herd worm on a schedule or rotate wormer meds. Lots of good info on www.wormx.info


----------

